# HELP Tall Timbers get a $25,000 grant. VOTE NOW!!!!



## coveyrise90 (Oct 2, 2012)

No organization has done more research on wild quail than Tall Timbers Research Station in Tallahassee, FL. And by simply clicking your mouse, you can help them win a grant for $25,000 from SportDog's Conservation Fund. You can vote everyday for the next month. 

This grant will help educate the next generation of quail biologist.

Read about it here.
http://www.talltimbers.org/ttnews/news.cfm

And vote here.
http://fff.sportdog.com/

Adam


----------



## coveyrise (Oct 3, 2012)

Great post Adam. Voted earlier today. Will try to vote every day.


----------



## Sam H (Oct 3, 2012)

Voted

Great info...We need this...Thanks Adam....

C'mon guys....Lets get this done!


----------



## Jim P (Oct 3, 2012)

Voted


----------



## Coach30458 (Oct 3, 2012)

Voted


----------



## Michael F Sights (Oct 3, 2012)

Voted


----------



## StevePickard (Oct 3, 2012)

voted


----------



## kingofcool (Oct 4, 2012)

Done.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## coveyrise (Oct 5, 2012)

Voted again today.


----------



## Sam H (Oct 5, 2012)

voted again....Keep going guys!!!!


----------



## StevePickard (Oct 5, 2012)

voted again!


----------



## kingofcool (Oct 5, 2012)

And again.


----------



## Sam H (Oct 6, 2012)

Voted again


----------



## coveyrise (Oct 6, 2012)

Its saturday. One more time.


----------



## zzweims (Oct 6, 2012)

voted


----------



## StevePickard (Oct 6, 2012)

voted again


----------



## coveyrise90 (Oct 6, 2012)

Great job, guys! Keep up the effort!


----------



## Sam H (Oct 7, 2012)

and again!


----------



## coveyrise (Oct 9, 2012)

Its Tuesday guys. Time to vote again.


----------



## Sam H (Oct 11, 2012)

Voted again....Let's keep this going guys!!


----------



## kingofcool (Oct 11, 2012)

Again.  It even remembered my password this time.


----------



## coveyrise (Oct 11, 2012)

Hope everyone takes the time to vote.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Oct 12, 2012)

Tall Timbers is an efficient bunch. $25,000 will go FAR with them!

Adam


----------



## Sam H (Oct 12, 2012)

Again!


----------



## Sam H (Oct 13, 2012)

Again


----------



## coveyrise90 (Oct 13, 2012)

By the way, Tall Timbers is having their annual field day at Cherokee Plantation in Northern Leon County, FL (north of Tallahassee).  It's on OCT. 26

Here is the registration form.
http://www.talltimbers.org/images/events/FFD-12-RegBrochure.pdf


----------



## Sam H (Oct 14, 2012)

Again


----------



## Sam H (Oct 17, 2012)

Sam H said:


> Again



Again 10/17....C'mon guys


----------



## coveyrise (Oct 17, 2012)

Just voted before midnight.


----------



## coveyrise (Oct 17, 2012)

coveyrise90 said:


> By the way, Tall Timbers is having their annual field day at Cherokee Plantation in Northern Leon County, FL (north of Tallahassee).  It's on OCT. 26
> 
> Here is the registration form.
> http://www.talltimbers.org/images/events/FFD-12-RegBrochure.pdf



Adam,
This will be a good one. Cherokee is about as good as it gets. Loaded with birds.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Oct 19, 2012)

It's Friday. Time for another vote.


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 19, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## coveyrise (Oct 19, 2012)

And again.


----------



## Sam H (Oct 19, 2012)

duckhunter2010 said:


> It's Friday. Time for another vote.





TGIF.....Voted


----------



## coveyrise (Oct 20, 2012)

And again.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Oct 22, 2012)

The worst day of the week is over. Wanna celebrate? Vote again!


----------



## coveyrise (Oct 23, 2012)

And again.


----------



## Sam H (Oct 24, 2012)

C'mon guys....only a week left to vote...every vote counts for this


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 24, 2012)

Voted...


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Oct 24, 2012)

Sam H said:


> C'mon guys....only a week left to vote...every vote counts for this



TallTimbers.org has November 30th posted as the voting deadline. I'll be voting everyday regardless of when it ends but this may be worth checking on.


----------



## coveyrise (Oct 24, 2012)

Again


----------



## Sam H (Oct 25, 2012)

Voted


----------



## coveyrise (Oct 25, 2012)

Again. Wish I could vote for Romney this many times.


----------



## Sam H (Oct 26, 2012)

coveyrise said:


> Again. Wish I could vote for Romney this many times.



Voted.....You're right....We are ALL in desperate need of "Another Change" , while we're STILL in business!!


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Oct 29, 2012)

and again.


----------



## coveyrise (Oct 29, 2012)

Again.


----------



## Sam H (Oct 30, 2012)

Again


----------



## Sam H (Oct 31, 2012)

Sam H said:


> Again



Again...Last few days guys!


----------



## coveyrise (Oct 31, 2012)

Again


----------



## Sam H (Nov 1, 2012)

Again


----------



## kingofcool (Nov 1, 2012)

for myself as much as anything here's a more direct link http://fff.sportdog.com/project/1/operation-outdoors/


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Nov 1, 2012)

still going into November. again.


----------



## coveyrise (Nov 1, 2012)

Again


----------



## Sam H (Nov 2, 2012)

Keep er' going....Again


----------



## gtfisherman (Nov 2, 2012)

Voted...


----------



## Sam H (Nov 3, 2012)

Again


----------



## kingofcool (Nov 3, 2012)

It's a marathon not a sprint. 

Again.


----------



## Sam H (Nov 4, 2012)

Again


----------



## Sam H (Nov 5, 2012)

Again


----------



## gtfisherman (Nov 6, 2012)

Done.


----------



## Sam H (Nov 7, 2012)

Again


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Nov 12, 2012)

Lets keep it going. Again.


----------



## coveyrise (Nov 12, 2012)

I guess this is still going till end of november.


----------



## gtfisherman (Nov 12, 2012)

Done


----------



## Sam H (Nov 13, 2012)

Again....As long as they keep letting us vote

C'mon guys....keep it going , doesn't cost a dime and you don't even have to get uot of your truck


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Nov 13, 2012)

coveyrise said:


> I guess this is still going till end of november.



The Tall Timbers website says it will go to the end of November. Sam is right, keep on voting 'til they won't let us!


----------



## Sam H (Nov 14, 2012)

Again


----------



## Sam H (Nov 17, 2012)

Again...TTT


----------



## coveyrise (Nov 17, 2012)

Its still going. Again.


----------



## Sam H (Nov 18, 2012)

And again


----------



## coveyrise (Nov 18, 2012)

Easy money.


----------



## Sam H (Nov 20, 2012)

Let's keep er going


----------



## coveyrise (Nov 21, 2012)

Tall Timbers has always worked to preserve the right for land owners to use fire as a management tool for wildlife. Every year the uninformed try to stop burns around the south and are making it harder and harder to legally do so. This is only one of the many reasons I fully support Tall Timbers. Voted again.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Nov 22, 2012)

There have been over 3,000 views on this thread... hopefully that translates into 3,000 votes for Tall Timbers! Let's keep it up!

Adam


----------



## Sam H (Nov 22, 2012)

Again....Happy Thanksgiving to TT and all they do for our beloved Bobwhite!


----------



## coveyrise (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all you guys. One more time.


----------



## coveyrise (Nov 23, 2012)

Only 7 more days left.


----------



## coveyrise (Nov 27, 2012)

Almost over.


----------



## Sam H (Nov 27, 2012)

Again!


----------



## coveyrise (Nov 28, 2012)

Final days.


----------



## Sam H (Nov 29, 2012)

Again....Time is very short


----------



## coveyrise (Nov 29, 2012)

Me too Sam. Hope they win this.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Nov 30, 2012)

Last push guys!!!!


----------



## Sam H (Nov 30, 2012)

Again


----------



## coveyrise (Nov 30, 2012)

Last day. Hope everyone voted. Don't think I missed a day. Hope it did some good. If not, at least we tried. Quail need all the help we can give them.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Nov 30, 2012)

Lets hope this thread pushed them over the top. Thanks for the help guys!!! Now we wait!


----------



## Sam H (Dec 1, 2012)

Good thread Adam....I didn't vote everyday , But didn't miss many....Maybe we did help to make a differance for Tall Timbers , especially since it's basically a "Local" organization for us!.....Thanks for bringing it to our Attention!


----------

